

Call of Duty Elite security issue - dbbo
http://www.reddit.com/r/gaming/comments/mc1yj/call_of_duty_elite_has_amazing_security/

======
switz
Wow, and to think I just signed up for an elite account an hour ago. Luckily I
used my "I don't want to give you my real password" password.

------
DanBC
Is that Reddit thread typical of the lack of awareness of password security?

~~~
georgemcbay
Doubtful. The post was made to /r/gaming and was vaguely about COD, which is a
very politically charged subject there.

Had it been posted to virtually any other subreddit the thread would have been
less stupid and troll-y.

